# Update on Nathan



## sasha1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi All,

Since I have'nt been around for a good while, due to many personal reasons etc.

I thought having just posted a thread on the main section, I would do the same on here.

For those who have no idea whom I am, Im Heidi, mam, to the wonderful Nathan aged 16 and type 1 diabetic for 4 years. 

Nathan is doing brilliant, last time I was on here we were in the process ofn having Nathans insulin changed, for various reasons, the change of insulin has been fantastic for Nathan, his past 3 hbs have been 6.7, 6.5 and 6.8, on MDI .

He hit the fab 16 years old, he has recently sat and finished his GCSE's, and is nervously awaitning his results. He has been accepted into 6th form in september studying Maths, Computing, Biology and Chemistry, although these are dependant on his grades when the results come out.

Although the GCSE's where frought with anxiety and drama on Nathans part, which I fully understand, his school where outstanding at catering for Nathans needs, allowing him to sit the exams seperately, allowing him regular breaks for the exams that exceeded an hour, in order for himm to do his blood and eat if he needed to etc. Allowing Nathan to sit seperatly enabled the exam officer to stop and start the clock if a situation arose, this wouldnt have been able to be done in the main exam hall. All exams passed with out a hitch or complication ... 

As a reward for Nathan putting so much effort into revising, studying I decided to buy him an electric guitar ... at what point I thought this was a good idea, Im still trying to fathom out .... .

I look forward to meeting those I havent and chatting to those I have ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the update Heidi  Great to hear that Nathan is doing so well, we have missed you  Electric guitars are quieter than acoustics, as long as you didn't get him an amplifier as well...oh, you didn't did you?


----------



## Steff (Jul 13, 2011)

Heidi ty for the update and my email the other day was lovely to hear from you xx so pleased Nathan is doing good, have REALLLLY missed you  A great gift as well the electric guitar,my bro was given a set of drums when he was 20 and he was pushed out into the garage lol x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh yes .... the amplifier came with it ..... oh my god .... it is loud .... especially when teenage boy thought it was a good idea to strum it full blast at 10.30 pm the other night .....  .... Needless to say I ruined his life, at the point, as I do on a daily basis ... loln .... Next on the list headphones ...l hmmm, for me ..... heheh

Heidi
xx


----------



## Blythespirit (Jul 13, 2011)

As a fellow mum of a guitarist ( a very good one mind!) You have my sympathy. Unfortunitely mine usually had the rest of the band with him too!  XXXXX


----------



## Mark T (Jul 14, 2011)

My brother in law has an electric guitar, and not too bad as he plays the occasional pub.

"The sound just isn't the same through headphones", he tells us.  Has to use the amp.  Apparently the amp is so big you need two people to lift it


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes .... The starting of a band has been mentioned, with a couple of his friends and yes ..... it seems my house is on the top of list for practice ... 

It also seems, I have been nominated to accompany Nathan and his mate if they manage to get tickets for the Download festival next year ... how this has happened im not quite sure 

Yes, Nathan is well and truly stamping his mark on hitting 16, in his quest for individuality .... Which I think is brill, and support him 100% ... hes had ears pierced, wearing gothic black clothing .... next on the this is blue hair ...  As I said " Thats ok with me son" I have for the moment drawn the line at having his bottom lip pierced in several places. His taste in music ... Nathans words "Screamo"... and listens to bands with strange yet to Nathan wonderful names ..... My comment on several of them where .... Do you need a plaster for that ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Sasha, I am mum to 2 girls, one nearly 9 and my little one approaching 3, my youngest was dx at 20 months.

Just wanted to say your son sounds great and it was nice to read about the exams taking into account him managing his diabetes. It is encouraging to read such a positive thread. 

Hope he gets the results he wants and good luck with the guitar (from a fellow player, though defo not into "screamo"!!!)


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 16, 2011)

Well Done :-D


----------



## bev (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Heidi,

It is lovely to read how well Nathan is doing and so nice that you have popped back to update us. If you think guitars are loud - try drums - Alex had 'normal' drums which were too loud so I got him 'electric drums' but he gave up as he said it didnt 'sound' the same - he he. I hope Nathan gets the results he needs for sixth form.Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Heidi

Long time no speak.  Like you I only dip in and out on here as I am just too damned busy most of the time.

Its great to hear how Nathan is getting on, he sounds like a right character.  Loving the electric guitar.   Jessica's dad bought her an accoustic guitar for Christmas but luckily she has no intention of playing it properly, she is more into craft.

Jessica has is leaving primary and year 6 tomorrow.   We had her leaver's do tonight.  There will be tears tomorrow I'm sure.

Anyway lovely to hear from you.

Adrienne x


----------

